# Painters corner- discussion on airbrushes



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm shopping for an airbrush. My last one was a dual-action siphon feed that worked pretty good, but doing some searching it seems that gravity feed systems may have some benefits for detail. Any thoughts?


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Airbrush City


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

what type do yall use on you paint jobs. is one type better than the others? single action, double action, gravity fed? I want to buy an airbrush to paint my own bodies, but im confused as to where to start. thanx


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Waiting on some liquid mask to dry right now! Im not good at this...


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

First, you have to understand that there is no ONE answer. It's like saying your new to RC and asking which kit you should buy. There are so many variables and ultimately it boils down to your own personal opinion as to what suits you best. 
Here is an article I wrote for CFX.

How to pick an airbrush

There are many, many different makes and models of airbrushes on the market today and seems new ones are popping up all the time. So how do you pick which brush is right for you? 
You can narrow the search down significantly by asking yourself 3 basic questions; 
1. How much do I want to spend? 
2. What will I be using it for and what types of paints will I spray through it? 
3. How available is it for me to buy and get parts for? 
With these questions asked, you now have but a handful of brushes to pick from. If your still having trouble deciding, list the pros and cons of each and let that decide for you. If your still having trouble, just pick the purdy one!

We can split the types of airbrushes up in a few classes, single action and double action, external mix and internal mix and gravity feed and siphon feed. Single action brushes come in both external and internal mix styles. An airbrush works by mixing air with paint and then spraying that out the tip. External mixed brushes will have a slightly coarse spray pattern while the internal will atomize the paint better to spray a more finer pattern. There is often little to no adjustability with single action, external mix brushes. The internal single action has slightly more control, but still not as much as the double action. The double action brush comes in mostly internal mix and puts the control at your finger tip. By depressing the trigger, you get air. By pulling back the trigger you get paint. The more you pull back, the more paint you get. This kind of control is perfect for holding that body with one hand and spraying with the other. The last group gives us gravity or siphon. The difference here is slight and mostly of personal opinion. Gravity feed will give you slightly better atomization for a finer spray and can be useful for getting in tight places, like those itty bitty micro shells! They clean up fast too, so this is my personal favorate. Siphon feed brushes are great if your changing colors a lot. If your doing a project that requires you to go from one color to the next or back again and time is an issue, then this might be the way to go. Clean up really isn't any better, but switching colors is super fast. 
There are really 3 major sellers; 
*Iwata* 
*Paasche* 
*Badger* 
Then there are a whole bunch of knock offs and a few new companies to look at, but remember parts availability. Sooner or later your going to need a new needle, or nozzle, or seals, etc and your not going to like paying more for shipping then the cost of the part. So, if you can, get a brush that is supported locally, or by an online store that offers free shipping or other great deals.

So how much do you want to spend? Generally, single action brushes are cheaper then double action. They work much like a spray can, but give you the option of using airbrush paints which have a much larger selection of colors. They can be had from $5 on up. External mix brushes are great for spraying large media as they won't get clogged. 
As far as double action brushes go, generally the smaller the nozzle size, the more expensive the brush. Also, there are many bells and whistles choices with double actions. The more options the brush has, the more it will cost. These usually run from the $60 range on up past $400. 
What will you by using it for and what type of paint will you use? Well we know you'll be painting R/C shells, but more specificly, what type of painting will you be doing. Just spraying colors, or doing trick techniques and killer detail? If just spraying colors, I'd suggest maybe a single action or double action with a large nozzle size, like .5mm. If you want detail, I'd look at the double action models with a smaller nozzle size, from .35mm down. 
As far as paints go, you have really two choices, waterbased or lacquer. Waterbased paints will require a larger nozzle size and lacquer paints give you the option of much smaller sizes. Water based paints can be reduced to shoot through smaller nozzle sizes, but really don't do well at .25mm or smaller. The smaller the nozzle, the finer the detail. 
How about availability? Well only you can answer that one, but I'd check the phone book or internet for any art stores you have nearby. And check all the hobby stores and departments at other stores in town. See what they have and if they carry parts for them.

Ultimately the best option is to get one of each!









Good luck with the hunt!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I used to swear by liquid mask, but here lately I've been preferring blue painters tape.

Rex- most likely you will want a dual action brush, which allows you to control the airflow and the paint flow with the trigger.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Dang Maxx! lol. You Da Man!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i cant see painting without liquid mask.Makes the job so much better.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Good wrap up MAXX.

I use a mixture of brushes;
Cheapo ebay single actions - Large spray areas and thicker metallics
Badger single action 150 - gets a little finer, can do shadowing
Badger crescendo dual action - I have 3 tips for this, fine, med. and large. I get the best results with fine tip and a gravity feed cup.

I use liquid mask as well, seems to cut finer lines and hold better than painter's tape for me.

Greg


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

Thanks Greg! 

Masking is a different subject and again, is of personal choice. LMF is very popular because of the crisp lines and lack of bleeding issues it provides. The only draw back is the waiting period for it to dry. Of course you can help it along with a hair dryer or proping the body up to a fan or heater (not too close!). There are lots of masking tapes to use, 3M being the most popular and of course there are lots of choices there too. Blue and Green seem to be used widely, but even tan will work. Parma and Tamiya have tapes that work well too and there are Hobby Mask films that work well. Check out the line of KustomKolorPaints in Walmart. They have a Hobby Mask that is a clear tape that works well and their paints are great for R/C use too! Check out the newest issue of Airbrush Action Magazine to see Craig Fraser's tutorial on how to paint an R/C shell. He did a Vendetta Buggy body for his son using tan masking tape and KKP paints.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I just picked up a cheapo single action from Northern tools for the whopping price of $7. It also forced me to buy a new v-belt for the aircompressor that I've been needing to do for about a year now.
It sprays about how I thought it would, large and splattery. Is splattery a word?

Although I did find some really nice metallic colors at Michaels, so this cheapo rig should spray that stuff pretty well, but any kind of detail is out of the question.


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

Gary said:


> Dang Maxx! lol. You Da Man!


Obviously you've not visited CFXpaintworks, or you'd have known that already.  

Guff, and just what were you expecting for $7? lol Those are still good for spraying on your LMF or shooting Parma flakes or other matallic paints.


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

Here's the Vendetta Fraser painted. The article was mostly to show how to use the new Nano size Artool stencils also available at Walmart where KKP paints are sold.

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f333/MaxxThrasher/CFRC.jpg


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Maxx said:


> Here's the Vendetta Fraser painted. The article was mostly to show how to use the new Nano size Artool stencils also available at Walmart where KKP paints are sold.
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f333/MaxxThrasher/CFRC.jpg


Just had a flashback to 1974! :spineyes:


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Maxx said:


> Guff, and just what were you expecting for $7? lol Those are still good for spraying on your LMF or shooting Parma flakes or other matallic paints.


I expected just what I got


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

Gary said:


> Just had a flashback to 1974! :spineyes:


LOL, I'm not exactly sure how old Craig is, but that's about his era.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Kudos Maxx. well written and concise. that should be posted on a rc faq.

Thank you, too, Guff. i know where to start my budget.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Maxx said:


> LOL, I'm not exactly sure how old Craig is, but that's about his era.


There was a painter back in the day named Robert Fulmer who did work like that. Very detailed and like a Jimi Hendrix poster.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Man, I wish I had not given my airbrush to Smiley now! Oh well, I can buy a better one!
Maxx, have you seen the Airbrush City airbrushes? Any opinion? Thanks in advance.
I think I want a dual action gravity feed.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> There was a painter back in the day named Robert Fulmer who did work like that. Very detailed and like a Jimi Hendrix poster.


I bump into Robert once or twice a year at the drag strip. He's still building some really bad &@# machines and is usually out there testing.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

David- I was looking at their stuff earlier today on Ebay. This one particular model interest me.

http://airbrushcity.com/gd102.htm


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

For the budget minded, Airbrush City has some packages put together for cheap. However, I would prefer to pick an airbrush that is widely known and supported. For R/C use and the paint available, I think the best option is a gravity feed, .5mm nozzle brush. I believe both Paasche and Badger offer a package deal complete with a hose for under $60. Personally, I like the Iwata Revolution CR for a first brush due to its ability to grow with you. It comes with a .5mm nozzle which is ideal for shooting water based paints like Createx or Parma faskolor and there are option parts available when you get ready to paint killer murals. In my opinion it really is the only brush you need for R/C. But then that is just my opinion. Everyone has thier own ideas as to what makes a brush great. Peoples hands are different sizes and some like brushes that fit and feel good in the hand. As mentioned, some are budget minded and go for cheap. Some are sticklers for quality and buy a more expensive brush. Ultimately, buy what your happy with. 

There are lots of places locally to buy brushes and lots of places online to buy from. Which ever you pick, make sure you can also buy parts reasonablely. Sometimes the brush is cheap, but the parts are very expensive.
Both Hobby Lobby and Michaels sells brushes, parts and paints, and offer discount coupons on their websites you can print out. Some of them up to 50% off. Some Walmarts offer the KKP line of paints. Texas Art Supply has just about everything you'd need. If you choose to order online, CoastAirbrush or DixieArt would be my choices.

Remember though, you don't need an airbrush to paint an R/C shell. Lots of killer stuff can be done with a spray can.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I guess the next question would be, what compressor spec is needed for these?

Guff, I was looking at that one as well.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Beware of no name airbrushes they dont last.I have been down this road.


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

Any general shop/garage compressor capable of at least 30psi will work. There are many AB compressors out there also, but unless you want or need something quiet I wouldn't bother. Besides, you'll get more use out of a small shop compressor. Besides using it to AB with, you can blow the dirt off of your R/Cs, air up tires and run small pneumatic tools.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Ab compressors tend to be pretty pricey too.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I have a small shop comp. It is just noisey.

You know how us electric guys are about noise!


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

Build a shed out behind the garage for it, if ya have the room. One with a larger tank would be better because it won't kick on as often. Most of the AB specific compressors are quiet, but run from about $140 up and are only good for Abing.
Here's mine.
http://www.cfxpaintworks.com/modules/coppermine/albums/userpics/10031/normal_100_0022.jpg
http://www.cfxpaintworks.com/modules/coppermine/albums/userpics/10031/normal_100_0024.jpg

A smaller 2 gallon or even 5 gallon can be found for under $150.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200321688_200321688

I have used one similar to this for about 5 years, does well for airbrushing, bike tires, blowing stuff off, etc.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

I purchased a Testors airbrush off of ebay. It comes in a wooden box with about 8 different tips that are replaceable and are sold at Hobby Lobby. Its a dual action siphon feed brush. Requires around 40psi of air pressure so any of the small compressors will work.
I use only water based paints so the clean up is easy, and you can actually paint in the house without making any mess at all.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Here is the one I purchased, but I only paid $99 for it. They are still available at that price or less if you keep an eye out on them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AZTEK-AIRBRUSH-SET-BY-TESTORS-A4709_W0QQitemZ280143062243QQihZ018QQcategoryZ134556QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

danthrc said:


> Here is the one I purchased, but I only paid $99 for it. They are still available at that price or less if you keep an eye out on them.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AZTEK-AIRBRUSH-SET-BY-TESTORS-A4709_W0QQitemZ280143062243QQihZ018QQcategoryZ134556QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


My air brush is Smiley....hehehe...but when I do paint my own bodies.i use rattle-can baby.....
Dan, do you use Fastcolour water based paints?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

HEHEHEH...have you ever done something that makes you actually laugh at yoruself?

I went to Michaels yesterday, and saw that they had a bunch of hobby paint for .50 a bottle. I know about Createx, but this was other water soluable stuff...so I said what the hey and bought a bunch. 

Last night I masked my body, sprayed a really nice metal flake blue. Today I went to remove my masking and the tape came out, pulling all of the metal flake blue out with it in one big sheet. It didn't stick to the lexan at all. 

Well, the good thing is the body is ready to go again!


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

At least you tried something Guff. Painting shells is a form of art, and art is created by trying new things, experimenting. Those other acrylics are not made to stick to smooth surfaces well. If you scuff the body with a Scotch Brite pad, it will help adhesion issues, and there are adhesion promoters that could be used. Spray light coats and heat set in between. Though I'm not sure how colorfast the paints are. Not sure if they will fade in the sun after a period. I've read a few others try them and have mixed results. Whether they are worth the effort or not is up to you.Either way, trial and error begats experience and knowledge. Here's to coloring outside the lines! :cheers:


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

h

If anyone is interested I have the above crescendo set , new in box for $50.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

ddcarter3 said:


> I have a small shop comp. It is just noisey.
> 
> You know how us electric guys are about noise!


The largest source of noise on most compressors is the air intake. Most of the time the back side of the air filter on small home shop style compressors is npt thread (standard pipe thread). If you can pipe the intake thru a wall and outside, it will cut down on a lot of the noise. Keep the length of pipe as short as possible, and don't use pvc pipe within 12" or so of the compressor.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

rex cars said:


> The largest source of noise on most compressors is the air intake. Most of the time the back side of the air filter on small home shop style compressors is npt thread (standard pipe thread). If you can pipe the intake thru a wall and outside, it will cut down on a lot of the noise. Keep the length of pipe as short as possible, and don't use pvc pipe within 12" or so of the compressor.


Thanks Nick's Dad. I am actually thinking of putting a small header in the house. Then all of the noise will be in the garage. I may try your idea first.
Thanks again.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

gkcontra said:


> h
> 
> If anyone is interested I have the above crescendo set , new in box for $50.


That is the same kind I have......never used it though yet...


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

ddcarter3 said:


> Thanks Nick's Dad. I am actually thinking of putting a small header in the house. Then all of the noise will be in the garage. I may try your idea first.
> Thanks again.


just be sure to put a filter back on the end of the intake. Something, anything. If nothing else, a few layers of cheesecloth wrapped around and over the end of the pipe, then top that with some old pantyhose. (how's THAT for *******!)


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Maxx...I am in New Orleans this morning with a few hours to kill. I am going to Dixie Art Supply to look at the Iwata Revolution CR. I may just buy it while I am here. Thanks for the great info!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

rex cars said:


> just be sure to put a filter back on the end of the intake. Something, anything. If nothing else, a few layers of cheesecloth wrapped around and over the end of the pipe, then top that with some old pantyhose. (how's THAT for *******!)


Thanks Rex!


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Insane..... I use some Fascolor because I bought a whole bunch of it when I first got the brush, but I like a brand called "Autoair" Its thinner and sprays on real nice. The Fascolor is a little thick.
Houston Art Supply on Hilcroft and Westheimer used to carry it, but they stopped. I'm looking for a local spot that sells it now.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Danny, have you tried Createx from Michael's hobby?


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Ive used it. It works good. Its a little thick like Fascolor. Try to find Autoair and you will like it better.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

ddcarter3 said:


> Maxx...I am in New Orleans this morning with a few hours to kill. I am going to Dixie Art Supply to look at the Iwata Revolution CR. I may just buy it while I am here. Thanks for the great info!


 Well, back in Houston. Dixie art was out of the Revolution CR. Oh well. Glad to be home. Went to Hobby Lobby. No luck there either.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Just received my Iwata Revolution CR from Dixie Art. I have a couple of weeks to get a body painted. So I will take my time.
Maxx, I saw your DIY Paint Stand on CFX Paintworks. Great idea. I ordered the Candy Colors set (Auto Air). It came with 2 bottles of Transparent Base. Will I need this and what will it do for me?


----------



## chris womack (Jul 31, 2007)

*air compreserors*

Hey guys Home Depot sells a small unit made by husky that does a greate job and is pretty quiet to .
It is 135 psi max has wheels and an extendable handle and comes with wall mount .and some other hady fittings and acc.
its only 100 bucks .It's called the air scoutand has 1.5 gallon tank

p.s. the ball needle they give you works great for cleaning out the dissolved paint after soaking in airbrush cleaner over night..Just stick it in every hole and blast away ,you will be suprized at how much junk comes out and your brush will work like new again.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

When painting a body with a Candy Emerald Green w/ yellow flames, what color should be the backing?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

White or silver


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Thank ya, thank ya very much!


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Just to add to it, if the yellow is Bright, like neon, white does best, and the silver would look good behind the metallic green. might wanna back one before shooting the other.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Well, that body just became the basher body!
I printed a paint mask on regular shipping label stock. Bad idea!
Has anyone used any waterproof label stock? Which one?
If not, what do you use?


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

I generally use liquid mask, draw the design on the outer protective film and cut the mask to work. A lot of peole use 3m blue, green or purple masking tape and then cut the design but I haven't been good with that. I also picked up some clear book cover/contact paper that works really well. you can cut a design on it and it is low tack enough to come off clean.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I use blue painter's tape. I also use Liquid Mask but sometimes I prefer the tape.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

gkcontra said:


> I generally use liquid mask, draw the design on the outer protective film and cut the mask to work. A lot of peole use 3m blue, green or purple masking tape and then cut the design but I haven't been good with that. I also picked up some clear book cover/contact paper that works really well. you can cut a design on it and it is low tack enough to come off clean.


Where did you get the clear book cover/contact paper?


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Pretty sure it came from WALMART, in the shelf paper area. Its kinda clear, but not crystal clear, a little milky which is handy for pulling it up.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

After looking closer, it should be at walmart and should be under the name Magic Cover. Here is an example of it on AMAZON:

http://www.amazon.com/Kittrich-Adhesive-Clear-Cover-18in/dp/B00006IE35


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Just got back from WallyMart. I picked up Magic Cover, Avery 3383 Removable Sticker Blanks and Blue Painters Tape (Duck). I stuck them to some spare lexan and painted over them. I will be getting back from Cincy on Friday. I will peel them all and report as to which worked the best.
Thanks for the link.



gkcontra said:


> After looking closer, it should be at walmart and should be under the name Magic Cover. Here is an example of it on AMAZON:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kittrich-Adhesive-Clear-Cover-18in/dp/B00006IE35


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Well, they all worked on the spar lexan with a thin layer of paint. After using the labels, they bleed thru really bad. One more single color body.
I think I am going to save some money and buy the Craft Robo Plotter.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

What's that?


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Craft Robo Plotter
Vinyl cutter. Make my own paint masks! Stickers for the kids and stuff!


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

Hey guys! Been a while. Check out the new paint tutorial vids from CharlieB if your still interested in painting and improving.

http://youtube.com/results?search_query=cfx+airbrush

He makes it look so easy! lol


----------

